# Another loss



## LoraLoo

We lost our beautiful daughter Eve to Meningitis in 2007 at 5 days old.

Alfie was born sleeping at 18 weeks in 2012

Yesterday we lost our baby girl at 15 weeks &#128532;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh hun I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bohemiangel

My heart breaks for you... I am so sorry to hear this news. (((((*hugs*)))))


----------



## winterbabies3

I am so sorry for your loss!!! Xx


----------



## lau86

I'm so sorry to hear that. Life is so cruel


----------



## Shanslee

Oh, no...I am so sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## MrsMA

No, hun, I'm so sorry, x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oh hun I'm so so sorry :hugs: my thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

We have called her Eden, she will be buried with Eve and Alfie hopefully, if the plot is deep enough. 
m beyond devastated to be doing this again. I feel like I've failed my baby, my husband and children.
There had been a strong hesrtbeat 12 hours earlier. How can a baby just die like that? How? 
Im feeling angry and upset. I've been poked and prodded and had canulas put in me, bloods taken, swabs taken. They should have done this with alfie, they should have looked for a reason. I'm feeling pretty pissed off. 
I know I'm so blessed to have 5 healthy babies with me, but there are 3 very loved and very wanted babies missing and I feel so hurt and incomplete &#128532;
We've suffered so much loss in the last 7/8 years, aside from the babies. My husbands lost his mum ad his brother too.
We've had more than our fair share of heart ache, it seems so unfair xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It is unfair hun and i wish I had the words to offer to try and ease the pain or the reasons why it's happened. I hope that the Dr's can see why this has happened again. I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lisa1980

I'm so, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm so so sorry :hugs:. Life is so unfair, it is unimaginable that you are suffering this pain again. Eden is a beautiful name :hugs:


----------



## Larkspur

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little Eden, Loraloo. It's just so terribly unfair. :hugs:


----------



## MyBabies0_0

I am so so so sorry hunny huge hugs and love your way :hugs: xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

My heart just stopped when I realized it was you :cry: OMG I am so sorry..I can't even imagine going through this again..Please , you didn't fail anyone..I just can't understand with all that you have suffered this happens again :cry::cry:I am literally in shock.. My heart goes out to you love..If you need me ever, I am here..I am so so deeply sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you ladies. I just can't understand why it's happened.
I checked the heartbeat on Sunday night and it was strong. By Monday morning it was gone?
I'm 32, I don't smoke, or drink (when pregnant) I'm a healthy weight. I have no medical issues at all.
They don't think it's genetic as I've had 6 healthy babies and all our children have the same Dad so it's not like any things changed in that sense. They don't think it's a cervix/womb issue for the same reason.
They've sent baby and placenta to Manchester for histology, taken bloods from me to check for any blood clotting disorders.
They said baby and placenta looked healthy and there were no obvious syndromes looking at baby. It's very hard to understand.
Once I could perhaps pass off as terrible luck, but twice? At similar gstations? Seems s bit too much of a coincidence to me.


----------



## george83

I'm so so sorry. I wish there was something I could say to you x x


----------



## Boozlebub

I am so sorry. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Xx


----------



## 3boys

Oh Lora as you know from fb I just couldn't believe it had happened again. I hope at the very least you get some answers. What made you get checked?


----------



## LoraLoo

Just a gut feeling I think. I had the same with eve and alfie so when I rang aaron he came home straight away. I'd also had a full tummy ache. Soon as she scanned me I could see there was no heartbeat xx


----------



## 3boys

I just can't even to begin to imagine how you are feeling. You are constantly in my thoughts and prayers x x


----------



## Lost7

I am in tears for you sweetie. Really I am. I don't know you but this sounds horrible. I hope you managed to give her a cuddle. Really so sorry hun, if you need to chat, bare me in mind. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ab75

I noticed the change in your sig in Losts thread. I am so very sorry that you are going through this again. Eden is a beautiful name. I hope that you get some answers so that you don't have to suffer again xxx


----------



## loubyb

I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks again everyone. 

I'm having trouble with the hospital again. Anyone that knows my story with Alfie will know the previous trouble we had. We were told his placenta would be sent to be tested fir any cause. My gp spent 8 months chasing the results, kept being told results weren't back yet. Eventually we were told the placenta had never been tested! We were devastated as any chance of answers were now not going to happen.

I had a meeting with the consultant over it all, and received a letter of apology snd an assurance that this would never happen again.

Fast forward to today. I receive a phone call from funeral directors to arrange burial. I replied that we would have to wait as baby and placenta being sent to Manchester for testing. Oh she says, hospital didn't say anything, I'll get back to you.

Rang hospital myself. Absolutely no record or notes about the testing being done! &#128544; I told them I was not happy, and had been told tests WOULD be done. She said she will speak to consultant when he's in tomorrow and get back to me.

I don't believe it- after last time! Least this time I'm wise enough to question things before burial. Obviously I knew baby can't have been sent, tested n back again within 24 hours! 

I'm fuming. They better not dare try and wriggle out of it or I'll be going in with my letter from 2013 from the very same consultant that assured me this wouldn't happen!

Makes me wonder how many other women they've done this too.

The nurses were absolutely anazing but there's a serious lack of communication and recording going on somewhere along the line x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hugs sorry for your loss xx


----------



## apple_sauce

I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## embeth

So so sorry xxxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's shocking hun, in this day and age and after what's happened you should not be having to deal with this on top of loosing Eden xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

The lovely bereavement midwife that did eve n Alfie's prints just rang me- she's sorted everything. The placenta and baby are going to Manchester where they will do a post mortem. I'm lucky, because the stupid hospital put some sort of 'preservative' fluid on her which usually means they can't do it but they've said they can maybe cos it's only been a short period. Got to go in today to sign consent forms x


----------



## AP

Lora i am only just catching up and I am so sorry :hugs: <3 Eden is a beautiful name and I hope you dont have too much hassle trying to get some answers xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mum140381

my heart breaks for you xx


----------



## caz_hills

Huge hugs xx you are so strong and brave x


----------



## twinmummy06

LoraLoo I am so unbelievably devastated for you. Why is life so cruel and unfair :cry: I'm so sorry hun. 
I hope that everything is now sorted with the hospital and I have everything crossed you get answers this time :hugs:


----------



## Hotbell312

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## winterbabies3

Gosh I hope everything works out!! You shouldn't have to deal with the hospital and the loss of your child!! Shame on them!


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you all again. My little lady should have gone to Manchester for her pm today. I'm not sure when it's actually being done or when she will be back so can't make any burial arrangements Til then. I'm hoping it will be before Monday as we are going to Scotland mon- thurs for a break and I hate the thought of her just being sat there waiting. 
I have a sleep suit to bury with her - a complete impulse buy a few weeks ago because I was so certain she was a girl. 
Just hoping Eves plot is deep enough to bury Eden too. We never expected we would need it for 3 babies &#128532; x


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry hun, I have had 4 losses, I am now undergoing clotting tests too.. it's just awful having to go through and I do hope you get answers quickly!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you. I'm struggling to understand it as I've had 6 healthy babies and one of those was between the 18 and 15 week loss, so they've not been consecutive. It's frustrating becUse on the surface everything appears healthy and normal and then just like that baby is gone.

Do you have a family history on blood clotting issues pink passion? I do, which is why I'm leaning towards that as a cause. I guess as I'm almost wanting it to be that seeing as it seems the easiest cause to treat x


----------



## pinkpassion

No family history that I'm aware of.. but it really seems to be the only thing that makes sense so I'm hoping that will be an easy answer for us!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Difficult isn't it- the not knowing. Hope we both get answers soon. Let me know when You hear anything x


----------



## pinkpassion

I will let you know, I've got an appointment on sept 1st for my results.. if you want to follow me on my journal in my signature I'll update that first!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you I will do that now! Can I ask how long it's taken from testing to results? They told me couple if months but not sure if that's for post mortem and histology results AND bloods? X


----------



## pinkpassion

For the Dna results on baby which actually came back inconclusive due to maternal cell contamination (don't ask me how that freaking happened, it made me so upset) took 2 weeks and they took my blood (they said had to be done after 6 weeks DnC ) and said 2 weeks on it.. it's checking everything, my karyotype, all kinds of tests for blood clotting and other things and dh got karyotyped also! His results will be in at the same time!


----------



## hayz_baby

I'm just reading this and I'm so so sorry for your loss I hope you get answers soon and the hospital don't keep messing up. It seems your midwife really helped xxx


----------



## laila 44

Oh my :( I'm so so sorry! You're story with eve really touched me since I became a member on bnb back in 2010. I can't even begin to explain how sorry I am this happened again ! My sincere condolences...sending u hugs and strength xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you. I love how so many of you 'know' Eve &#128522; it definitely brings me comfort x


----------



## lewood88

So sorry for your loss hun xxxxx


----------



## pinkpassion

Eves story was one of the first stories I read on here, I bawled my eyes out!!! I know people tell you this because they tell me, even though I don't believe it... but you ARE so strong!!! You are an inspiration to me and I'm so sorry for all your loss and heartache!!!!


----------



## WW1

I've just seen this and I'm so sorry for your loss. I too remember reading Eve's story and can't believe you're having to go through such suffering for a third time. My heart goes out to you. I hope you get some answers. Huge hugs x


----------



## Shanslee

LoraLoo said:


> Thank you. I love how so many of you 'know' Eve &#128522; it definitely brings me comfort x

Eve's story really struck a chord with me, and it will be one I remember forever. She definitely made an impression! 

I'm so sorry you have to go through another loss. :cry:


----------



## cupcakekate

So sorry to read about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: zxxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im ever so sorry for your loss x


----------



## elmaynet

Big hugs and loving thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## pinkpassion

How are you doing??


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm ok hun- we buried Eden today. Do you have any results back yet? Xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Oh. I'm so sorry hun, that is so hard!!!! I'm so sorry!!!! 

My results all came back completely normal. Next step was supposed to be a hysteroscopy but can't happen now, so it's a wait and see if this one makes it!


----------



## LoraLoo

Great that everything was normal- fingers tightly crossed for you this time around &#128515; x


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you! I'm glad all came back normal but frustrated that we don't know why , Ya know?!

I really want to welcome this baby home in may!!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Yeah I understand that. We don't have our results- part of me hopes for a reason so I know why, the other part hopes for everything to be normal so that the chsnces of next pregnancy will be ok. Can't win really x


----------



## 3boys

You are always in my thoughts. Hope you are as well as can be expected on such a difficult day xxx


----------



## Shanslee

I was thinking of you today and just wanted to send some love for you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

I suffered my 3rd loss Last week after losing Seren and Henry to suspected blood clotting disorder. Edwin died during premature labour which they now think was caused by IC. His funeral will be next Friday. Sending lots of love and here if you need to chat. We have lots of common friends on fb so I'm there if you want to add xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

louise1302 said:


> I suffered my 3rd loss Last week after losing Seren and Henry to suspected blood clotting disorder. Edwin died during premature labour which they now think was caused by IC. His funeral will be next Friday. Sending lots of love and here if you need to chat. We have lots of common friends on fb so I'm there if you want to add xxx

So very sorry hun &#128532; seems we have a lot in common with 5 Cl and 3 Angels. Did they do any tests after seren and Henry? I'm still waiting on results, we are ttc again and the thought of losing another terrifies me. How far along were you with Edwin? I hope his funeral is as gentle as possible- no mum should have to do it once let alone 3 times. I will find you on fb now xx


----------



## louise1302

Seren and Henry were 24.3 and 17.1 weeks. Their hearts just stopped. No definite cause was found but my blood showed anti phospholipid syndrome (abnormal clotting) I was put on a small dose of blood thinner with Henry but too little too late. They gave me much stronger blood thinners with ted and they were working well

At 21 weeks with Edwin my waters suddenly broke for no reason and a week later I went into labour. He was alive through most of the labour and died just before his head was born at 22w 2 days. This time they're saying because of the procedure I had after Seren (pph and clot removal) it's weakened my cervix so each time I'll just deliver early
It's too early to decide if I'll ttc again and tbh time isn't on my side I'm 38 almost but the thought of the strong blood thinners and a cervical stitch terrifies me
That and I've done 64 weeks of pregnancy and morning sickness and still no baby :(


----------



## LoraLoo

Your babies are beautiful, I'm so sorry. I think we would have been due at around the same time (I was due 7th feb) 
I was just thinking of the weeks the other day. 73 (for me) weeks of hopes and dreams just gone like that &#128532;
I really hope that if you decide to try again they haves plan in place to enable you to bring your rainbow home. Life can be so cruel xx


----------



## louise1302

I was due 25th January so yes very close. I don't know if I can. Can you imagine a 4th time. It's 3 in a row without a rainbow and something else just comes along to take them away from me. They aren't even certain it's IC my waters just randomly popped


----------



## LoraLoo

The thought of another loss absolutely terrifies me, I'm really hoping the pm brings us some answers. 

I'm sorry you are going through it again, never gets any easier does it? 

Makes you so sad for the lc too losing their sibling. X


----------

